# Thinking of getting a .........................



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

................................. Nissan GTR but they seem to be rising slightly for 09/10 cars lately. Although awesome, its almost was a "bit too good"!

So I'm also looking at other cars. Now, this car will be a toy/fun thing as I'm hopefully) keeping my BMW and selling the Mercedes SL (current toy/fun thing) as I fancy a change. I have, as ever, a strange and disjointed list so bear with me!

List includes;

Ferrari 456 GTA M
Maserati Granturismo
Porsche 911 (997)
DB9
Jag XKR

SWMBO wants to me to get rid of both.

Mud slinging and thoughts appreciated.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Considered an E46 M3 CSL?

Good list though, will keep an eye on this and see what you choose!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

In order of preference ..

Maserati Granturismo
DB9
Jag XKR
Ferrari 456 GTA M
Porsche 911 (997)

The porsche will probably the most reliable and user friendly, the Ferrari there are probably better versions, Jag XKR is underated, the DB9, well its an Aston what more can you say (buying guide in this weeks autocar btw )
The mazza, well all the best bits of a newer Ferrari and it looks and sounds great. Its where I would spend my money


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

Cheers. Forgot to add, much prefer Autos.

I like M3s but feel its not "special" enough


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Not sure if you have looked into running costs for the latest GTR, but if you haven't take a seat before you do.

Quite reasonable to buy but supercar running costs. Check out some of the forums. I'd love one, but I'm sticking with my 370 for now until I win the lottery!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

Cheers Phil. I've done the homework and it stacks up ref running costs.

I'm on this forum;

http://www.nissansportz.com/

and cruising this one ATM

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/

I have Litchfield not too far from me so they would look after it, plus a couple of local indies for the other cars above. Will do more than 5K miles per year.

Steve, Masser 4.7 sounded nicer than the 4.2


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm on nissansportz as well, I'd have one in a heartbeat as I can't think of anything that could touch it for the money. Look forward to seeing some pics if you do get one.

The Masser probably has the edge on sound though!


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Would the budget stetch to an R8?

Other than that, when I worked in Windermere a guy used to come into the shop regular who had an R8, then a Maserati. Could here him gunning the Mazza when it got about half a mile away


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

Budget won't stetch to an R8. In any case, would want the V10 :argie: not the V8.

SWMBO is paying for it and still insisting both my current steads should go, and to limit the mileage on my new purchase, I'd have to slum it in her motor


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

C6 Z06 corvette.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

I maybe daft but I'm not crazy (yet) :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

AnilS said:


> I maybe daft but I'm not crazy (yet) :thumb:


Prefer it to the gtr, but maybe the maser then out of that list?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

budget stretch to a GT3 RS?

track ready car, reasonable as a weekend road toy too.. won't match the others in speed like a GT2 RS but handling wise it would run circles round them.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

997 :argie:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

After you have driven the gtr you will buy or v8 fantastic motor imho


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

would have to be an aston for me!


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

if it's just a toy why not go for an Atom REF the GTR you won't see the rice drop below 30k in the future as the old R34GTR is still commanding 24K+ and any car that gets clarkson to pull over on the track is worth it in my book


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

GTR. Simples.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

ivor said:


> if it's just a toy why not go for an Atom REF the GTR you won't see the rice drop below 30k in the future as the old R34GTR is still commanding 24K+ and any car that gets clarkson to pull over on the track is worth it in my book


Would like the luxury of a roof :lol:

Noble M12?:doublesho


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> C6 Z06 corvette.


Are you serious the thing can't handle for crap it's thee worst built car in the world. I have seen one up close and it's awful.

997 for me.

I used to do a lot of work for Kenny he's very picky on the cars he sells

http://www.kennydunn.co.uk/used-cars


----------



## David-R (Apr 18, 2011)

GTR definitely, after driving many others nothing compares (in the price bracket). Down side is, that any car you drive after the GTR feels tame!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

AnilS said:


> Would like the luxury of a roof :lol:
> 
> Noble M12?:doublesho


M12 ain't for the faint hearted mate.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Are you serious the thing can't handle for crap it's thee worst built car in the world. I have seen one up close and it's awful.
> 
> 997 for me.
> 
> ...


I've seen one relatively close and I like it. I think accusing it of mot being able to handle for crap doesn't explain why the zr1 set a quicker time around the ring than the gtr did until they revised the gtr?

Also, accusing it of being the worst built car is a little optimistic, the gtr isn't exactly known to be without its issues.

997 to me is just boring.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Just because something hadn't got the best quality plastics doesn't mean it's crap. It's all about how the car makes you feel and quirks are good. The golf gti is better built than the Leon cupra but I much prefer my seat even though the plastics are a little scratchy. The vette would be a great choice, something different. I'd still go for the Mazza though.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

It's an interesting list....I guess it depends on what YOU want from a car.

I very nearly bought a GTR 3 months ago as I was looking for point to point capability....however now I've split up with the OH I'm thinking of something more 'pimping' and presence than a GTR......like a Lambo. 

Maser GT or 4200 are looking very good value.....but don't quite cut it for me.

456M - just no, starting to look far too dated.......the only thing going for them is the price as they were not a well loved Ferrari at the time.....and the little love they had looks to be ebbing away. I KNOW it's a v12 Ferrari but i would still feel sad every time i seen it!

911 - 90% on the roads look the same (IMHO bland and unevocative) Carrera 2 or 4 and do nothing for me. If I was going for a 911 it would have to be a GT3 or a Turbo which would restrict you to a 996.

So.....assuming you're looking up to about £40k I would be looking at: -

360 Ferrari (Auto should be possible in the budget)
DB9 or possibly a V8 vantage.
996 MKII GT3

And a couple left field options: -
Bentley Continental GT
TVR Sagaris

Running costs for all will not be insignificant - GTRs are slated as really bad but having done research I don't think it would be too onerous. They probably get slated as they were £50k cars but had higher running costs than other cars in that price range......but no more than the other cars in my list above.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> I've seen one relatively close and I like it. I think accusing it of mot being able to handle for crap doesn't explain why the zr1 set a quicker time around the ring than the gtr did until they revised the gtr?
> 
> Also, accusing it of being the worst built car is a little optimistic, the gtr isn't exactly known to be without its issues.
> 
> 997 to me is just boring.


Boring but reliable.

The corvette is an old car in a new coat lets be honest the flexible bumpers, terrible seats, antique gear change and the the old leaf springs lol.

I think your a tad obsessed with the corvette, would be good on a track couldn't live with it everyday it would kill me or I would kill it.



SteveTDCi said:


> Just because something hadn't got the best quality plastics doesn't mean it's crap. It's all about how the car makes you feel and quirks are good. The golf gti is better built than the Leon cupra but I much prefer my seat even though the plastics are a little scratchy. The vette would be a great choice, something different. I'd still go for the Mazza though.


didn't say because it has poor plastics it's crap 

Is your eyes painted on?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> didn't say because it has poor plastics it's crap
> 
> Is your eyes painted on?


Sorry .... it was early morning when i skimmed through, and yes my eyes might as well be painted on first thing in the morning:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> Sorry .... it was early morning when i skimmed through, and yes my eyes might as well be painted on first thing in the morning:thumb:


Get the coffee on


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2012)

Drove two DB9 V12. Great engine note but struck it off the list 

Build quality was poor, so I tried another. Creaks and rattles from cars with less than 40K on the clock. Not good enough. One had a horrible vibration at motorway speeds from the rear. Quite unsettling. Seller said he'd get it put right but why not do that before sale? Even to the uninitiated they'd be able to tell.

Felt very tight, cabin wise and some bits of the dash weere too reflective. Beautiful car but that needs to be skin deep. I suspect a Jag XK is better, but not driven.

Ferrari 456. Utterly brilliant. Rode very well, nice interior and built well. Went very nicely indeed and not as attention seeking as I thought. My kinda car. Servicing is around £800 to £1400 depending on what needs doing at a local Indy.

Going to strike the Masser of the list (won't say why yet). Still think 911s are _not special_ enough but a default choice. Still a contender.

Still waiting for the right GTR to try. The first ones are now coming out of warranty so it'll be interesting to see what happens to prices.

Bero, did not consider a TVR and I still wouldn't. Bentley was an initial thought but a bit too oestentious for me.

Got back in my E39. Theres some build quality there


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

What about a classic? Quite a lot of expensive cars nowadays are abit "new money" to me.
And that's not a good thing.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Without knowing the budget it's hard to give a good answer really, I was thinking last night, how about a Quattroporte? Possibly the best looking car on the road, and keeps the E39's practicallity if both have to go.

Or I was going nuts, Viper, or a RAM SRT-10 (They can be had MEGA cheap for what they are) see here


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2012)

Sorry. Budget is £35K max.

Masser QP = horrible jerky box. Drove it and it was awful. Great noise, but my BIL went backs twice for a new gearbox in 8 months.

Got a Merc now, which is close to classic I suppose.

It's all pointing towards, Porkers, XKRs and GTR.

Went out in an M3 (V8) today and felt no more special than my mates 335d Coupe. Rain didn't help but the noise was nice. In terms of go, not much in it TBF.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

What about a Jenson Interceptor.
You'd get a gorgeous one for mid 20k.Pretty much guarantee you wouldnt pull up next to another at traffic lights.
Whereas there are about 3 Nissan GTRs around here.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

No difference in a 335d and M3 lmao oh my days!!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

caterham R500?/NSX?


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Linky

I'd sell organs for that!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Slightly above the budget but you can find them within it ......

http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/4015567.htm

http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/4059037.htm

bit of a bargain ....

http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/3972220.htm

completely over your budget but couldn't resist posting it 

http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/3685012.htm


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

dew1911 said:


> Linky
> 
> I'd sell organs for that!


290bhp from 8litre engine?  , something not right there


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Audriulis said:


> 290bhp from 8litre engine?  , something not right there


Typical American cars huge engine tiny horsepower.


----------



## devoted (Jul 11, 2012)

I second a tvr for a fun car any day of the week! No nonsense, quirky and goes like stink!


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Audriulis said:


> 290bhp from 8litre engine?  , something not right there


Americans work in HP not BHP and a lot don't realise they are different, As it says in the advert "TOP SPEED 202MPH WITH 513BHP TOP SPEED 205MPH WITH 607BHP"

:thumb:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1997-Dodg...mobiles_UK&hash=item2570ba0370#ht_1164wt_1396


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Boring but reliable.
> 
> The corvette is an old car in a new coat lets be honest the flexible bumpers, terrible seats, antique gear change and the the old leaf springs lol.
> 
> ...


I'm not so sure the 911s are so reliable, for the very reasoning you've just given, far more to go wrong. Who cares about the flexible bumpers?

You've just contradicted your earlier statement 

It was a fun car he was after, not a daily. But I still think it would be good as a daily, comfy seats, good sound insulation and a surprisingly large boot.

I do love the c6 corvette, I also do think 911s look like a squashed vw beetle, gtr doesn't seem to have much character, astons don't float my boat. Maser, well, they're not really a *fun* car imo.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Typical American cars huge engine tiny horsepower.


Out of the box, maybe, but that's because americans believe in modifying and not having engines which are stressed to their absolute limits.


----------



## mika_98 (May 15, 2009)

Is that an e39 M5 that you are currently running?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

No mate. E39 530i Sport (Champagne Edition 1).


----------

